# Remington 1100 Ejection Problems



## Muskieman96 (Jul 6, 2007)

My neighbor has a Remington 1100 that is not ejecting shells unless they are 3" mags. I knew these guns had a reputation for being picky with game loads, but I couldn't believe it when it would not eject 2 3/4" slugs when we tested it. We fired two - the first moved the bolt back about halfway and the second didn't budge the bolt at all. 

I am not the expert when it comes to autoloaders since I mostly shoot pumps, but this has both myself and my neighbor baffled. I believe that the gun has hardly been shot except for the few rounds he has put through it thus far and, like I said, it has not ejected anything except the 3" magnum slugs. 

Any ideas on the root of the problem or where to start? Thanks.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

remove barrel and look for two small pinholes on the inside of the barrel lower ring which would normally go around the shell chamber. Make sure these pinholes are free of any obstruction, i.e., dust, soot, etc., and that air (gas) can pass through unrestricted. That should do it.

MikeC


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

most 1100's are not made for 3" shells, does it say "magnum" on the receiver?
I have both and one thing I've noticed is the 1100 mag has one hole for the ejection gas and the regular (2 3/4) has 2
Like the above post said check the holes to make sure there clean


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

it should say Magnum's times it will eject 2 3/4 if they are Mags or heavy reloads


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

a friend of mine has a remington and had the same problem w. both slugs and game loads. we came to find out that remington bullets were the only bullets he could put in the gun without the jamming all the time


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If the advice above doesnt work Remington had a authorized repair shop out by Zainsville a few years back, the last time I needed some repair done to a Remington product they told me I could ship it back to them or take it out there, you can probably give them a ring for details.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a remington 1100 magnum also, it will shoot anything except low power loads. 2-3/4 0r 3 inch. never had a problem. Take the barrel off and plug one end with your finger and blow in the barrel, you should feel or hear sufficient air coming from the holes located behind your locking hub. if your not hearing or feeling the air, it is blocked and sometimes you can force the obstruction out with a compressor, plug one end and wrap a rag around the blow nozzle and let er havit !! Mike


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

the ejection problem can happen if the rear stock spring is dirty.remove it and see.


----------



## Muskieman96 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. We'll start with the holes and maybe take it to the gunsmith if that deosn't solve the problem. I did go onto Remington's website and found a "Premier Field Servce Center" in Cambridge. Figured I would pass it on if anyone needed it.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Muskieman96 said:


> Thanks for all the help. We'll start with the holes and maybe take it to the gunsmith if that deosn't solve the problem. I did go onto Remington's website and found a "Premier Field Servce Center" in Cambridge. Figured I would pass it on if anyone needed it.


That must be the one I was thinking of.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Check the loads you are putting in it. Most autoloaders need suffecient force to chamber the next round. If the loads are light, like target loads, there probably isn't enough "umpht" to open the chamber and insert the next round. 

Probably wouldn't hurt to swab it out with some Hoppes/Gunslick either.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have had this problem before. Try changing the "O" ring.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

ltfd596 said:


> I have had this problem before. Try changing the "O" ring.


I think there might be two different O Rings one for the Magnum and one for the standard use to keep a spare with me nothing ruins a hunt more than a gun that does not work,they don't go bad often but when they do it leads to problem especially in cold weather


----------

